# Emergency Ambulance (Orange County)



## SoCalEMS (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has heard any good/bad things about Emergency Ambulance in Brea? All i know is they run 911 for Brea, Placentia, and Yorba Linda. Any other info on them would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## emergency123 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Emergency Ambulance*

It is a good company to work for, you will  have an opportunty to run 911 calls and yes. IFT as well. They have a good CCT / RT transportation program. The leaders of the company are good to work with and have a good understanding what it takes to be a very good company in Orange County...


----------



## SoCalEMS (Feb 24, 2012)

emergency123 said:


> It is a good company to work for, you will  have an opportunty to run 911 calls and yes. IFT as well. They have a good CCT / RT transportation program. The leaders of the company are good to work with and have a good understanding what it takes to be a very good company in Orange County...



Thanks! just got a call back today and i start next week. Did you used to work for EA?


----------



## tangenttalker (Feb 28, 2012)

SOCAL how did you apply did you apply online or in person? I applied online and am unsure if i should just go in and follow up?


----------



## bchasep (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you apply online? and how long ago? and are they hiring emt's right now ?  i applied but havent heard back.


----------



## SoCalEMS (Feb 29, 2012)

tangenttalker said:


> SOCAL how did you apply did you apply online or in person? I applied online and am unsure if i should just go in and follow up?





bchasep said:


> Did you apply online? and how long ago? and are they hiring emt's right now ?  i applied but havent heard back.



I applied online on 2/6 and got a call back the next day. From what i heard they hired a lot of people so i must have applied at the right time. I would definitely call them back and do a follow up. When did you guys apply?


----------



## bchasep (Feb 29, 2012)

i applied about mid feb. Havent heard anything yet


----------



## bchasep (Feb 29, 2012)

called in, they arent hiring right now


----------



## SoCalEMS (Mar 2, 2012)

bchasep said:


> called in, they arent hiring right now



Bummer -_- My buddy at Americare says there always picking up new guys.. you should give them a call


----------



## bchasep (Mar 2, 2012)

i just got a call earlier today for an interview for americare on thurs  haha

got any insight on what the skills test is on?


----------



## emergency123 (Mar 2, 2012)

SoCalEMS said:


> Thanks! just got a call back today and i start next week. Did you used to work for EA?



Yes, I was there Operations Manager....Good to hear you got picked up...


----------



## SoCalEMS (Mar 2, 2012)

emergency123 said:


> Yes, I was there Operations Manager....Good to hear you got picked up...



Thanks I've heard nothing but great things about the company! It's always good to hear positive feedback from previous employees


----------



## SoCalEMS (Mar 2, 2012)

bchasep said:


> i just got a call earlier today for an interview for americare on thurs  haha
> 
> got any insight on what the skills test is on?



Nice hope it goes well... As far as skills go i've heard they do basics = ABC's, CPR, BVM and splints.. nothing too crazy. My buddy is out of town but i'll get back to you with more info once i hear from him.


----------



## EYousef89 (Mar 6, 2012)

SoCalEMS said:


> Nice hope it goes well... As far as skills go i've heard they do basics = ABC's, CPR, BVM and splints.. nothing too crazy. My buddy is out of town but i'll get back to you with more info once i hear from him.



Hey SoCalEMS Im wondering if you contacting your friend about Americares interview process. I also have an interview with them this Thursday and am pretty nervous.  I'm looking for as much information as humanly possible to order to better prepare myself so anything that could help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 6, 2012)

EYousef89 said:


> Hey SoCalEMS Im wondering if you contacted your friend about Americares interview process. I also have an interview with them this Thursday and am pretty nervous.  I'm looking for as much information as humanly possible to order to better prepare myself so anything that could help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance



AmeriCare isn't a prestigious company. Just dot wear casual clothes (no polo and jeans) but don't wear a full suit either. And be prepared for a panel interview - know a little about the company and you'll get the job. I worked there for 6-7 months before getting picked up somewhere else. Don't stress out. If you want more info use the search feature - every question you can ask has been pretty much answered somewhere on here.


----------



## SoCalEMS (Mar 8, 2012)

EYousef89 said:


> Hey SoCalEMS Im wondering if you contacting your friend about Americares interview process. I also have an interview with them this Thursday and am pretty nervous.  I'm looking for as much information as humanly possible to order to better prepare myself so anything that could help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance



Maybe this thread will answer most of your questions. Seems to me like you should be more worried about the written test rather than the skills. Good luck on your interview! 

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=28640&page=6


----------



## SOSummers7 (Aug 17, 2012)

SOCALEMS hi i just applied to EA-Brea about 3 weeks ago and was going to do a walk in follow up, i was hoping maybe you knew whom i should ask to speak with?

thanks!!


----------



## Vudu Medic (Nov 30, 2012)

*Emergency Ambulance*

You want to know about Emergency Ambulance come talk to me. Have you already started? I can still fill you in on what you need to know. Hit me up


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to work with them ): I've applied a bunch of times


----------



## Vudu Medic (Dec 3, 2012)

*Emergency Ambulance*

Dont waste your time. Go to Care, Doctors, Medix, or Premiere. Many other options.


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that was weird Vudu. 

Just go to AMR Rancho or Riverside


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

?????


----------



## Vudu Medic (Dec 5, 2012)

*Emergency Ambulance*

I know its harsh lol but These new EMT's don't need to deal with them. It use to be a great company to work for and I love the owner of the company but its just not a place I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## nick92 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like some info on Emergency Ambulance Service.. I had an interview with CARE.. but I don't think I will get it..


----------



## SoCalEMS (Dec 31, 2012)

Vudu Medic said:


> Dont waste your time. Go to Care, Doctors, Medix, or Premiere. Many other options.





nick92 said:


> I would like some info on Emergency Ambulance Service.. I had an interview with CARE.. but I don't think I will get it..



Yes there are many other options but if you wanna run 911 and get great experience i definitely recommend EAS. If you wanna run IFT's and don't care for 911 then it's not the place for you. I applied here with the intention to get hours for medic school and lots of ALS contact. Mission accomplished


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 31, 2012)

SoCalEMS said:


> Yes there are many other options but if you wanna run 911 and get great experience i definitely recommend EAS. If you wanna run IFT's and don't care for 911 then it's not the place for you. I applied here with the intention to get hours for medic school and lots of ALS contact. Mission accomplished




Are they still hiring and is the only station out of Brea?


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 1, 2013)

You guys in OC. 

Come over to Riverside,  San Bern, or Kern for real ALS systems.


----------



## nick92 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'll apply at brea soon.  Hopefully they hire me because I think I can make a great asset to the team


----------



## SoCalEMS (Jan 3, 2013)

djarmpit said:


> Are they still hiring and is the only station out of Brea?



Always picking up new guys and right now is a good time to apply. Main station is Brea (daycars,cct,911) and we have Placentia & Yorba Linda (911)


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 3, 2013)

A week after my interview, they didn't hire me because they wanted someone with "Fire experience". I have 1 year experience and am a Paramedic intern yet it wasn't "Fire enough". Maybe they didn't like my answer to their interview question "What kind of animal would you be and why?"

Side note.....I got hired by AMR, Care, and Mccormick in the same month.


----------



## dhump4free (Jan 3, 2013)

SoCalEMS said:


> Always picking up new guys and right now is a good time to apply. Main station is Brea (daycars,cct,911) and we have Placentia & Yorba Linda (911)



Thanks for the info SoCal. I'll be dropping an application here shortly.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 15, 2015)

SoCalEMS said:


> Thanks! just got a call back today and i start next week. Did you used to work for EA?



anyone know about the hiring process? what I should refresh on for the written test?


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 16, 2015)

SoCalEMS said:


> Thanks! just got a call back today and i start next week. Did you used to work for EA?


hey just a question! I am taking the written test or Emergency and was hoping you could tell me what subjects I may need to read up on? thanks!


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Vudu Medic said:


> *Emergency Ambulance*
> 
> You want to know about Emergency Ambulance come talk to me. Have you already started? I can still fill you in on what you need to know. Hit me up



hi! I am coming in this week for my written test and I want EA more than anything and was hoping you can tell me what subjects to study up on ? thanks!


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 17, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> hi! I am coming in this week for my written test and I want EA more than anything and was hoping you can tell me what subjects to study up on ? thanks!


 
RELAX. You do realize the last post was over two years ago, by people that don't even come on here anymore correct?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 17, 2015)

Within the last two weeks there have been a couple Emergency threads with decent info in them. 

With no real first hand knowledge on their testing, I assume it'll be your basic writen and skills. All the companies test about the same. They know you guys are new and a lot of the real learning comes from being out in the field. They just want to make sure you're not a complete dunce. I've yet to hear of an LA/OC skills exam to be "Let's pretend in this next scenario that you're a paramedic, now run this megacode!"

The interview is really where you're going to make or break it. 

I started applying to companies almost a year after taking National Registry. I spent a couple weeks before starting applications retyping all my notes from EMT school. You don't need to be that extreme, but spend some time reading through your notes and watch the skills DVD. Also, not that it'll be on the test, but go to OCEMS' site and read through the different policies and familiarize yourself with where the different Trauma, Stroke, STEMI, and Burn hospitals are. 

Based on one of the threads, I know Emergency is actively hiring. Doctors, PacifcRM, and Lifeline are also looking for people. Get in where you can in this business, get some experience, then move on to somewhere that provides you with the environment you want to work.


----------



## ITBITB13 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'd say McCormick, Care, AMR. They are all currently hiring.


----------

